# I just dropped below 19 stone...



## Bigtallfatbloke (4 Aug 2007)

....for the first time in years...

...and i even had both feet on the scales!


----------



## Keith Oates (4 Aug 2007)

Good going, what's the next target weight and how long to get there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Austin (4 Aug 2007)

Good work!


----------



## Dayvo (4 Aug 2007)

How tall are you BTFB? You should be able to comfortably lose 1-3 kg a week. What is your target weight? 

I'm 6'1'', 92 kg now and 18 kg less than I was 3-4 years ago, and that is mostly attributed to cycling regularly and eating sensibly.


Good luck, you'll get plenty of advice and support here.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (4 Aug 2007)

Did you have a curry then a good dump ?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (4 Aug 2007)

I am 6' 4" tall....targets are something I vowed to myself I would never 'do' again....I've had several overdoses of 'targets' in my life already!

So...my 'aim' is to simply keep cycling...that is it...nothing more complicated. I will have good and bad periods...I accept that....I will probably put weight on and take it off at different points....dunno...I'll wait and see.

I already eat sensibly. Well since I started cycling I find my body rejects junk food/chocolate/beer etc...it needs real food and gets it....courtesy of mrs BTFB (who is in fact very small and fit).

I'm just happy to see a drop in weight, but I am happier to see a drop in the inches around my belly more so. I have also noticed a few less groans and creeks from the bike this week!

...so....no targets for me...(they cause me stress and worry & failure in my experience)...I'll just keep on keeping on...day by day...week by week...and one day I will get where ever the hell I am going


----------



## Blue (4 Aug 2007)

Well done BTFB.

I once tipped the scales at 16st 2lb, but now weigh 12st 1lb (I'm a lot smaller than you so our 'stoutness' may have been similar). I can vouch for the fact that your enjoyment on the bike will rise as your weight falls. Good luck


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Aug 2007)

Eat some pies....quick!
Otherwise you'll have to be AverageTallSkinnyBloke and it doesn't have the same ring to it!

Congrats btw.


----------



## chris42 (4 Aug 2007)

well done!
I have 0.4 kgs to go to get to 100 kgs down from 116kgs in November


----------



## Shaun (4 Aug 2007)

Excellent, well done BTFB


----------



## beanzontoast (4 Aug 2007)

Whatever you're doing seems to be working for you, which is the main thing. Well done!


----------



## gbyers (4 Aug 2007)

Well done BTFB.

I think you're right not to set targets. Exercise more and eat healthily and you will lose weight and be fitter. It will happen!. 

Getting hung up on the reading on the scales is incidental and a bit irrelevant of you just do what makes happy and stick with the programme.


----------



## yenrod (5 Aug 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> ....for the first time in years...
> 
> ...and i even had both feet on the scales!




Its soo easy to just live a sedimentary lifestyle nowadays.

Everythings geared up towards now.

Today, whilst walking down a shopping area I not just walked past people - noticed them and seen how big they are compared to when I was a kid: its soo noticeable...


Its imperative that kids are told time and again that what you eat has to be burnt off otherwise you lifestyle will not be good.

*Sense and sensibility *


----------



## clefty (7 Aug 2007)

Good work big man, its taken me about a year to get down from 120kilo to around 98 (I'm 6ft) and that too is just a mixture of decent eating and lots of cycling, slow and steady is definitely the way - keep at it!


----------



## wafflycat (7 Aug 2007)

Well done! Reject targets and reject set weight loss rates as that can just mean you set yourself up for failure if you don't meet a target or set weight loss. Do what works for you. Best of luck.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (9 Aug 2007)

Thanks all for the ncouragement!

I have started doing some regular sit ups as well now in an attempt to shift belly bulk. It's working....I can do sets of 25 sit ups with a minute break...and above all....I can see my feet again

...I reckon when I get back from my trip I will be able to 'modify' my username


----------



## Dayvo (9 Aug 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I have started doing some regular sit ups as well now in an attempt to shift belly bulk.




Your one-pack will soon multiply!


----------



## Big Bren (9 Aug 2007)

Sit-ups won't shift it per se, but they'll make what's revealed by continuing to lose body fat look much more impressive. Plus, it's always good to build core strength.

Way to go BFTB - you're an inspiration to BFTB's everywhere!

Bren


----------



## Big Bren (24 Aug 2007)

Knackered?


----------



## Elmer Fudd (24 Aug 2007)

He'll be BigTallFinBloke, with thighs a weightlifter would die for


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Aug 2007)

like your style bftb, chuck those scales OUT


----------



## Hugo15 (24 Aug 2007)

Great effort BTFB. Keep it up!


----------



## wafflycat (24 Aug 2007)

I know I'm in weightloss overdrive when I read the trucated thread title on the front page as *"I just dropped..."* and auto-complete it in my head as *"I just dropped ... a dress size"*

Sigh...


----------



## Dayvo (25 Aug 2007)

wafflycat said:


> I know I'm in weightloss overdrive when I read the trucated thread title on the front page as *"I just dropped..."* and auto-complete it in my head as *"I just dropped ... a dress size"*
> 
> Sigh...



Sorry to lower the tone, but I immediately thought 'I just dropped my guts'.


----------



## beanzontoast (26 Aug 2007)

Good going!


----------

